# Gmail to Windows live Mail Issues



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have 3 gmail accounts and I signed into gmail to remove some old emails in the inbox of the email account I use most frequently. When I signed in it had a new display format and after that finished displaying I deleted a couple thousand emails. Now when I sign into Windows Live Mail I get the below notification. Nothing has changed and I can get email on the other two accounts without a problem and they are set up the same way. Running windows 7 Internet explorer.
Unable to send or receive messages for the Jerry account. An incorrect password was entered. The next time you send or receive messages, you'll be asked to enter your user name and password for this account.
Any advice?? TIA

Unable to send or receive messages for the Jerry account. An incorrect password was entered. The next time you send or receive messages, you'll be asked to enter your user name and password for this account.

Server Error: 0x800CCC90
Server Response: -ERR [AUTH] Web login required: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78754
Server: 'pop.gmail.com'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC92
Protocol: POP3
Port: 995
Secure(SSL): Yes


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I suspect this account has their current maximum security. Most likely you can access this account from web and tell them its really you and to let pop3 work again. But it will happen over and over. My gmail account would shut itself down after couple attempts doing pop3 with Thunderbird. Finally after lot searching, seems there is a setting on website for "lesser security" that puts it back to working like it did without the annoying shutdowns. That was only possible workaround I found. They strongly discourage you changing this setting and really want you to stay logged in and use the website to get to your email. Easier to track you that way and profit from said tracking.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> I suspect this account has their current maximum security. Most likely you can access this account from web and tell them its really you and to let pop3 work again. But it will happen over and over. My gmail account would shut itself down after couple attempts doing pop3 with Thunderbird. Finally after lot searching, seems there is a setting on website for "lesser security" that puts it back to working like it did without the annoying shutdowns. That was only possible workaround I found. They strongly discourage you changing this setting and really want you to stay logged in and use the website to get to your email. Easier to track you that way and profit from said tracking.


Thanks, I think my brain took a vacation. I did get security alert on one of the other accounts and thought I had to investigate if it was not me. followed the instructions and that resolved the problem.

I have had these accounts about 10 years and have gone through this before after cleaning up my PC,,,
Thanks for your help and don't get old..


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

For anybody else needing this info:


----------

